# Hexblade Feats



## shadowoflameth (Apr 24, 2019)

So here's a thought on the later levels of the Hexblade. Human and using  a Longsword primarily as his weapon. With Charisma taking his ASIs at  4th and 8th, bringing him to 20 in his main attack stat. I wonder how  worthwhile some feats might be.

Warcaster which many like lets  you use a spell for Opportunity Attacks. The advantage on concentration  is nice too but Resilient Con might be worthwhile for the same reason,  and if he has Eldritch Smite, he can already do a magic boosted OA.

Sentinel  is also a popular feat that allows more frequent OAs but you can  already make some OAs if the enemy is in the right position. 

Martial  Initiate could also provide a Riposte which is a popular choice for a  fighter 1/encounter. or a Disarm, but the other popular choice; Trip is  already covered by eldritch smite knocking enemies prone. The Hexblade  also has spells that compete for his reaction.  

Thematically, I  like the weapon feats but then there's the other side, feats that  support the role that the warlock's role as a caster. 

Ritual Caster (Mainly to get a familiar) has some utility down the road with other rituals too. 

Arcane  Initiate could do the familiar too and pick up Shocking Grasp as one of  the cantrips (and use it through the familiar) but he's already got a  great ranged cantrip that will usually work well and a few attack  cantrips already. 

Spell Sniper also gives one more cantrip and some advantages on ranged that are pretty situational.

It  seems by the guides I find that most players in 5E find it most  valuable to buff a secondary stat. Then of course, there's the chance that something I really like will get published in the next year that we might be playing these characters.

Is there a focus that people like  most for the Hexblade?


----------



## Blue (Apr 25, 2019)

I think there are a few weapon focused feats that you are missing because of the choice of the longsword.

Picking a spear instead of longsword lets you play with Polearm Mastery, now that it's been errata'd in (Nov '18 errata).  (This is assuming that you didn't like the legal option before of a 1H quarterstaff.)  Extra attack as well as more chances to use your reaction to attack.  And still keeping 1H.

Now, if you're going Pact of the Blade in addition to Hexblade for the Invocation support (such as your Extra Attack expy), realize that Hexblade can apply to *any* weapon as long as it is your pact weapon, only non-pact weapons have the limitations.  Going down an archery path is probably not enough goodness above Eldritch Blast, but this gives you access to the rest of the Polearms as well as Great Weapon Mastery.


----------



## shadowoflameth (Apr 25, 2019)

The Hexblade's weapon is any melee weapon but the Hex Warrior feature doesn't allow the two handed property as I read it. Longsword is versatile so d10 if you use it two handed. If you want to use Charisma for attack and damage then you need a not two handed weapon. GWM uses strength.


----------



## Cobalt Meridian (Apr 25, 2019)

shadowoflameth said:


> The Hexblade's weapon is any melee weapon but the Hex Warrior feature doesn't allow the two handed property as I read it. Longsword is versatile so d10 if you use it two handed. If you want to use Charisma for attack and damage then you need a not two handed weapon. GWM uses strength.




I think if you take the Pact of the Blade then the Hex Warrior can apply to two-handed weapons, as per the text on p56 of Xanathar's.

Although it's entirely possible that I have misread that myself.


----------



## shadowoflameth (Apr 25, 2019)

Interesting question, - Pact of the blade Pg. 107 PHB says it is a melee weapon. You choose the form it takes. It can be a magic weapon that you've bonded to. Xanathar's guide says, 'Whenever you finish a long rest, you can touch one weapon that you are proficient with and that lacks the two-handed property.' but then says specifically, 'If you later gain the Pact of the Blade feature, this benefit extends to every pact weapon you conjure with that feature, no matter the weapon's type.' does this mean that if it's a melee weapon and you conjure it with your pact of the blade feature, it doesn't need to lack the two handed property? In effect, if you are Pact of the Blade and Hexblade patron can you conjure a polearm or greatword and then apply the Hex Warrior feature to it?


----------



## Adamant (Apr 25, 2019)

shadowoflameth said:


> Interesting question, - Pact of the blade Pg. 107 PHB says it is a melee weapon. You choose the form it takes. It can be a magic weapon that you've bonded to. Xanathar's guide says, 'Whenever you finish a long rest, you can touch one weapon that you are proficient with and that lacks the two-handed property.' but then says specifically, 'If you later gain the Pact of the Blade feature, this benefit extends to every pact weapon you conjure with that feature, no matter the weapon's type.' does this mean that if it's a melee weapon and you conjure it with your pact of the blade feature, it doesn't need to lack the two handed property? In effect, if you are Pact of the Blade and Hexblade patron can you conjure a polearm or greatword and then apply the Hex Warrior feature to it?




Short answer is yes. Long answer, yes and it's a really good idea if you are a variant human. You can pick up polearm master at 1, use a spear until 3, and then use a glaive/halberd. Taking great weapon master and sentinel at some point is nice, but I don't know if you should do it at 4 or wait until you have higher cha.


----------



## Blue (Apr 26, 2019)

shadowoflameth said:


> The Hexblade's weapon is any melee weapon but the Hex Warrior feature doesn't allow the two handed property as I read it. Longsword is versatile so d10 if you use it two handed. If you want to use Charisma for attack and damage then you need a not two handed weapon. GWM uses strength.




The layout of XGtE unfortunately cuts the last sentence of Hex Warrior in half, putting most of it on the following page.  That sentence reads:  "If you later gain the Pact of the Blade feature, this benefit extends to every pact weapon you conjure with that feature, no matter the weapon's type."

So you are correct that Hexblade will not let you use a weapon with the two-handed property.  But if you also take Pact of the Blade there are no limitations on what Hex Warrior applies to.


----------



## shadowoflameth (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice. On a related note, I don't see a difference between a halberd and a glaive. Is their one?


----------



## Undrhil (May 5, 2019)

shadowoflameth said:


> Nice. On a related note, I don't see a difference between a halberd and a glaive. Is their one?




One is spelled H A L B E R D and the other is spelled G L A I V E and they kind of look different based on their descriptions.

Other than that, there is no difference between the two mechanically.


----------

